# Question About Adapters for Rigid Shop Vac



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

I got rid of my large shop vac because the wife wanted something smaller she could lug around to clean the carpeted stairs leading from the shop to the first floor. It was hard to resist this argument as most of the mess comes from the shop.

So I got a smallish Rigid 5.0HP 4 gallon wet/dry pictured. The outside diameter of the hose is 1-3/4," which matches nothing in my shop:

Planar: 2-1/2' outside diam
Jointer: 2-1/2" outside diam
Router Table Fence: has 2-1/4" inside diameter hole to accept vacuum hose

Anyone know of any adapters that can help make these connections? Home Depot sells a 3 piece "adapter kit" which does not solve this problem.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

How doesn't the adaptor kit work? You should be able to daisy chain the 2.5-1.75 and the 1.75-1.25 adaptors together. That said, I really doubt that vac could meet up with the planer and joiner. Maybe the router


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> How doesn't the adaptor kit work? You should be able to daisy chain the 2.5-1.75 and the 1.75-1.25 adaptors together. That said, I really doubt that vac could meet up with the planer and joiner. Maybe the router


Perhaps you could give me the Home Depot product number of the set you have that works. I obviously bought the wrong one. The one I have is designed to enable let you adapt the small, 1-1/4" "tools" on the end of the hose to larger hoses, such as the one on my unit and the bigger ones on standard size shop vacs. None of the three pieces included fit over the outfeed tubes on my equipment or inside the hole in the router fence. Two of them can be ganged together to enable my unit to use SMALLER tools.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Try this: http://www.rockler.com/2-1-2-to-1-rubber-hose-adaptor

Rockler and Woodcraft have several different adapters that might work.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

wericha said:


> Try this: http://www.rockler.com/2-1-2-to-1-rubber-hose-adaptor
> 
> Rockler and Woodcraft have several different adapters that might work.


Thanks! I believe that may work.


----------

